# Mixing Modern Orchestral Music | Ebook



## Joël Dollié (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello everyone,

My name is Joël and i'm a mixing and mastering engineer who specializes in mixing modern orchestral film/trailer music (as well as classical).

I want to tell you about my E-book, which was just released yesterday.
The reason i decided to write an E-book about mixing modern orchestral music is that when i started out as an orchestral composer, i remember how much i struggled to find any information about that topic. Pretty much all the mixing tutorials were for pop and rock and the tutorials on mixing orchestral music and sample libraries mostly teached the very basics and weren't that helpful.

This book skips most of the very basics and goes straight to the point. It tackles new modern ways of processing orchestral music and goes deep into the why and how of things. If you are a trailer/film/game/media composer who wants to learn how to mix orchestral instruments, or even someone who is already advanced but wants to learn new things, this book is for you.

For the most part, the information in this book is particularly targeted towards orchestral music that is composed with virtual instruments and libraries, however, most of the concepts can also be applied to live recordings.

Amazon link : 

```
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07DQPLDYT/
```

If you would rather buy the book as pdf, you can PM me and send 10 euros to me on paypal at [email protected] and i'll send you the file asap.

Here is my website if you want to listen to some recent work:








Joël Dollié - Mixing Engineer


The official website of Joël Dollié, mixing and mastering engineer.




joeldolliemixing.com





Thank you for reading! If you have any question about it, feel free to discuss in the comments!


----------



## blackcraft (Jun 15, 2018)

Hey there! I’m am so excited to buy this but amazon is telling me I can’t because I’m in the us. Is there any chance of it getting on iBooks? Or a hard copy? Desperately want this


----------



## Joël Dollié (Jun 15, 2018)

blackcraft said:


> Hey there! I’m am so excited to buy this but amazon is telling me I can’t because I’m in the us. Is there any chance of it getting on iBooks? Or a hard copy? Desperately want this


Thanks for your interest! 

Sorry it's only on Kindle but it's out on all the regional Amazon websites. Where do you live? You can find it on .fr, .co.uk, .de etc...

If Amazon is banned from your country or something and there is no way you can get it, PM me and we can sort this out, I can make you a pdf.

Cheers


----------



## blackcraft (Jun 15, 2018)

Haha, I honestly don’t know what happened but I bought it!!! Im guessing amazing had a minor freak out or something. Because I have the kindle for iPad. Thank you so much for this awesome content. I’ve been dying for someone to write this.

All the very best

- Blackcraft


----------



## Joël Dollié (Jun 15, 2018)

blackcraft said:


> Haha, I honestly don’t know what happened but I bought it!!! Im guessing amazing had a minor freak out or something. Because I have the kindle for iPad. Thank you so much for this awesome content. I’ve been dying for someone to write this.
> 
> All the very best
> 
> - Blackcraft




I was also dying to get something like that a few years back which is why I wrote it. I hope you'll get a lot from it!

I hope you enjoy it and thanks a lot !

J


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Aug 23, 2018)

LionsHeartProd said:


> If you would rather buy the book as pdf, you can PM me and send 10$ (or euros) to me on paypal at [email protected] and i'll send you the file asap.



Hey @LionsHeartProd ,i just sent you 10$ on PayPal for the pdf version of the book. I hope i did everything correctly  I'm hyped to read it Joel


----------



## Divico (Aug 23, 2018)

Its a good quick read.
A broadband of techniques is approached showing a couple of special tricks. Dont expect an excessive walkthrough through mixing, rather a showcase of techniques and ideas You should give a try.


----------



## Joël Dollié (Aug 24, 2018)

Divico said:


> Its a good quick read.
> A broadband of techniques is approached showing a couple of special tricks. Dont expect an excessive walkthrough through mixing, rather a showcase of techniques and ideas You should give a try.


Exactly. I'm not going to tell you how compression works from the ground up for example. This is for composers who already have experience in music making but want to have the most important information on how to mix their orchestral tracks. (too many people think it's some kind of dark art).

Thanks to everyone for still purchasing it to this day! I thought this thread would be buried forever haha.. The feedback on my book has been amazing (and so are the amazon reviews!) which feels really rewarding.


----------



## GdT (Aug 25, 2018)

I bought this book when it first came out and have found it very useful.
I liked the section for improving percussion and I was able to use some of these recently.
Thank you Joël


----------



## Joël Dollié (Sep 19, 2018)

GdT said:


> I bought this book when it first came out and have found it very useful.
> I liked the section for improving percussion and I was able to use some of these recently.
> Thank you Joël


Glad it was useful!! Cheers


----------



## Joël Dollié (Sep 19, 2018)

Hi all, I discovered something recently about panning and updated the book. If you have the kindle version you can update it. Just so that the information is available to everyone, i'll copy paste the new paragraph about this as it might interest a few people (some of you might already know this, though).

"When it comes to panning libraries, what I would recommend is to first listen to the natural “out of the box” panning of the library. Most libraries that include different instruments of the same family (strings libraries or brass libraries for example) were recorded by putting the players on a stage, in different spots. They were also recorded with different mic positions, stereo mics, etc. What that means is that a French Horn that naturally sounds slightly on the left out of the box in your library will also have more room ambiance that comes from the left, and the sound waves will reach the left stereo mic before the right mic which also participates in the perception of the panning. That timing difference is also called the haas effect. The difference of volume between the L/R channels isn’t the only factor that determines panning strength, accuracy and feel. Keep that in mind when panning things around. First try to stick to the natural panned side of the library but if the arrangement calls for it, it’s also fine to swap an instrument to the opposite side. If you do that however, you absolutely need to swap the stereo channels first. By swapping the stereo channels, you will also be inverting the “haas effect” within the stereo recording. Compared to just forcing it with the pan knob until it sounds like it’s coming from the other side, first swapping the channels and then adjusting the panning knob will sound a lot more accurate and easier to pinpoint as there won’t be any conflicting information for your brain. It will be exactly as if the recording setup was perfectly inverted."


----------



## nik (Sep 22, 2018)

hey guys,
can really recommend this book a lot.
A lot of great content and and very good and understandable presented! For this price its a no brainer imo!!


----------



## Georgebakh (Sep 24, 2018)

Can i send you paiment through PayPal to receive pdf file ? 
Thank you ! 
George


----------



## Georgebakh (Sep 24, 2018)

Georgebakh said:


> Can i send you paiment through PayPal to receive pdf file ?
> Thank you !
> George




Just noticed your address below


----------

